# suspension/geo setup



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys.

Since lowering my EP3 civic type r the camber and toe of the wheels is all over the shop, time to get it sorted.

Ordering some adjustable camber bolts for the front and camber arms for the rear - looking for somewhere in south wales that can fit these and setup my camber and toe-in 'fast road setup' stylee.

Been told I need to find somewhere with optoflex? 

Only other options are the Honda specialists which are all a fair few hours away and charge hell of alot  

Cheers guys


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

This is the guy who set my car up

http://www.davecoeautoengineering.com/

If he's not to far away from you give him a ring and have a chat,really knowledgeable guy


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure where in South Wales you are located but these guy's are in Blackwood

http://www.mototec.co.uk/index.htm

Used them in the past, very pleased :thumb:


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ohh i didnt think of dave coe! Im only over the road really. 

Thanks guys, ill have to look into this!


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Any other recommendations? not heard back from above yettt


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I can fit the camber bolts to you and then get it aligned at the best place in the area for geo - orchard motors. They have just got another new alignment machine that will do more than a hunter!


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah sounds cool. 

Out of curiosity then matey, how much would you charge to fit the camber bolts and camber arms? & do you know how much orchard would charge me for the full allignment?

Also - this is just a thought at the moment but im considering having the rear arches rolled and fitting coilovers, not sure if you do the rolling too butt if possible could you give me a seperate price for fitting coilovers, camber arms, camber bolts and arch rolling too?

Much appreciated


----------

